# Mushrooms !



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The morels are starting to come on strong now in much of the midwest. Found a nice mess a couple days ago a nd we had bacon, fresh eggs, fresh fried morels and toast for breakfast. Went out again this morning and found another big bunch. Might just have a full meal of nothing but fried mushrooms. 😁 

Great time of year of an outdoors person. Mushrooms, turkey hunting and the fishing is coming on strong.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I've only found 3 morels this year... ugh.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Haven't found any yet but it's been pretty cold.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's been a few years since I found any. Morels and asparagus in a garlic butter sauce would be wonderful!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't found any for years either. Oddly enough we lived at a spot for 5 years. Saw morels one time and harvested what we could. Never saw them before or since. There is some wonderful chicken of the woods on a dying ash on our property but it isn't in season yet.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

It’s a tradition around here to go morel hunting. The next town over from me has a festival every spring. Only a one day event this year due to that deadly Covid thing. Ahem. 





The 2021 Morel Fest-Saturday May 15 | Village of Muscoda


Proudly Organized by the Village of Muscoda Festival Committee ***The 2021 Morel Fest will take on on a new life as we recover from the pandemic. This year's events will be held on one day, Saturday May 15th starting at 9:00am and will conclude with the fireworks show at dusk. The activities...



www.muscoda.com





The volunteer fire department puts on a steak dinner in the evening. I was surprised the first time I went as my steak was one of the best I’ve ever had! I don’t know how they make them taste so good grilling them in mass. They usually sell about 7-800. 
I’ll admit I’m not a mushroom fan, but morels do have a different taste to me. It’s the only mushroom I’ll eat.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

67drake said:


> It’s a tradition around here to go morel hunting. The next town over from me has a festival every spring. Only a one day event this year due to that deadly Covid thing. Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really cool!!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Man, if it was half as far, I'd consider going to that!! It's been years since I've had good morels throw a good steak next to 'em and who could resist?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

sharkerbaby said:


> Man, if it was half as far, I'd consider going to that!! It's been years since I've had good morels throw a good steak next to 'em and who could resist?


3 hours from Waukegan (where I used to work). It’s a beautiful drive once you get out here. Come on up!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

67drake said:


> 3 hours from Waukegan (where I used to work). It’s a beautiful drive once you get out here. Come on up!


huh, yep, that's what google maps told me. I'm less than 10 mins from Waukegan!!!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Yum. I am very hungry for any of that.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Found another sack full yesterday and one this morning.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you fix yours? My grandma used to fry them with eggs. Pop dips them in flour and deep fries them.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I split the larger mushrooms long ways and leave the tiny ones whole. Dip them in a little egg / milk wash, then dust them with flour, salt and pepper and fry in iron skillet with hot vegetable oil and part of a stick of butter until brown. Bacon grease is better for frying if you have it handy.

They're also great thrown on top of a pizza, in some spaghetti sauce, sautéed in butter on a steak, or just about anyplace you would use normal mushrooms.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mmmmm, bacon grease makes everything taste better.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The last two days have been on fire, picked 4 & 5 pounds respectively. Up to approx. 12 pounds total for the season. Eating a bunch, putting some up in freezer and giving lots to family and friends.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Kind of dead around here. I don’t think it rained all the month of April here. We got 2” yesterday, so mushrooms should be popping up now.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Score! Dropped some junk off at my sister in laws farm this evening







. They were morel hunting on their land yesterday. She gave me a pound for delivering her things.


----------

